# Form neu laden



## Hiu (8. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab folgendes Problem, nach einer IF Abfrage will ich, dass das Projekt neu geladen wird.

hier ist der Code:

If MsgBox("Sind alle Angaben korrekt?", vbYesNo) = vbNo Then

WAS MUSS HIER STEHEN DAMIT DIE FORM NEU GELADEN WIRD?

    Else
    Dim strImgPath As String
    strImgPath = (App.Path + "\bau1.gif")
    WebBrowser1.Visible = True

    WebBrowser1.Navigate "about:<html><body scroll='no'>" & _
        "<img src=" & Chr$(34) & strImgPath & Chr$(34) & _
        "></img></body></html>"
    End If


Vielen Danke für die Hilfe.



Gruß Hiu


----------



## Shakie (8. September 2005)

Einfach die Form erst entladen ("Unload Me") und dann neu laden: "FormXY.Show" oder auch nur "Load FormXY" (dann ist die Form aber nicht sichtbar).


----------

